# James- 50 year old fashion model- new photos added



## DanOstergren (Nov 5, 2017)

Yesterday I was hired to do a variety of personal and portfolio shots for a 50 year old model who is planning to come out of retirement, _for fun_. His husband makes so much money that he doesn't have to work, so he spends most days working out and taking selfies in his home in the West Hills of Portland, and recently decided to get in front of the camera again. Obviously his life must consist of much more than just selfies and working out, but I can really only imagine what it must feel like to be a trophy husband. In all honesty though he is a total sweetheart.

Anyways, these are just the first three that I've edited so far; I have a busy week and may not be able to get more done any time soon. These were shot in available window lighting on an overcast day, with a silver reflector for fill.

In the 4th image I really wish I had captured a bit more light in his eyes. Any time I try editing them I don't like the way it looks, so I only barely brought some light back into them with editing.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 5, 2017)

Very nice. Interesting perspective on #3.


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 5, 2017)

I love the high contrast look of these...the intensity that it adds seems to suit his modeling persona (at the very least).


----------



## limr (Nov 5, 2017)

Really like the third one. Great lines.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 5, 2017)

#3 is my fav.  The pose/look/suit all seem to work against each other adding a lot of drama.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 5, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Very nice. Interesting perspective on #3.


Thank you.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 5, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> I love the high contrast look of these...the intensity that it adds seems to suit his modeling persona (at the very least).


Thanks man. Lately I'm trying to be a bit less subdued with my editing. Usually I don't take my contrast very far, but lately I've been enjoying that extra "punch".


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 5, 2017)

limr said:


> Really like the third one. Great lines.


Thank you. <3


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 5, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> #3 is my fav.  The pose/look/suit all seem to work against each other adding a lot of drama.


3 is a good one, but personally I like 1. Thank you though.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 5, 2017)

Shot #3 FTW!!! The cowskin rug under the chair is an interesting style touch...seldom seen these days, but my brother and I grew up with these, coming from a family that had been involved in agriculture and ranching  in Oregon since the 1840's. To me, the rug echoes the fine leather of his shoes and his belt...in tone and point of origin, so it's just super-fashion-mag-like in its appeal. As to the contrast--the punch is welcome in #3...makes it just BAM!


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 5, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Shot #3 FTW!!! The cowskin rug under the chair is an interesting style touch...seldom seen these days, but my brother and I grew up with these, coming from a family that had been involved in agriculture and ranching  in Oregon since the 1840's. To me, the rug echoes the fine leather of his shoes and his belt...in tone and point of origin, so it's just super-fashion-mag-like in its appeal. As to the contrast--the punch is welcome in #3...makes it just BAM!


Thank you Derrel. We shot in the model's home, and I wasn't sure how viewers would respond to the rug. I'm glad you like it, and I love how it enhances the composition. The shot would feel unfinished to me if it wasn't there.  I never noticed the correlation between the fine leather and the rug; thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 5, 2017)

That fine leather came from, most likely, a bovine very much like the one that made the rug!


----------



## limr (Nov 5, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Shot #3 FTW!!! The cowskin rug under the chair is an interesting style touch...seldom seen these days, but my brother and I grew up with these, coming from a family that had been involved in agriculture and ranching  in Oregon since the 1840's. To me, the rug echoes the fine leather of his shoes and his belt...in tone and point of origin, so it's just super-fashion-mag-like in its appeal. As to the contrast--the punch is welcome in #3...makes it just BAM!
> ...



I think the rug does an excellent job of highlighting the play between straight angles and subtle curving lines. The perspective and composition feels very angular - the window, the side table, his pose. Then you see the rug and you start noticing the curves in the wallpaper, the lamp, and his tie - even makes us notice the curve in the wingtips. It's that play between angle and curve, soft and hard that I find so interesting about this shot.


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 5, 2017)

I showed my wife these and she said something about needing a jar of honey and some biscuits...whatever that means.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 5, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> I showed my wife these and she said something about needing a jar of honey and some biscuits...whatever that means.


I like the way she thinks. Also makes me want to photograph a model drenched in honey.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 6, 2017)

Great shots! I would never have guessed that he was 50. Now I feel old and out of shape.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 6, 2017)

Amocholes said:


> Great shots! I would never have guessed that he was 50. Now I feel old and out of shape.


Thank you. I hope one day I find the motivation to get in shape like this. I'm only 30 and in shape, but his body still looks much better than mine.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 7, 2017)

I added a couple of new photos.


----------



## chuasam (Nov 7, 2017)

He’s 50? Daaaaaym gurl!


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 7, 2017)

chuasam said:


> He’s 50? Daaaaaym gurl!


That's what I said when he told me.


----------



## chuasam (Nov 7, 2017)

limr said:


> Really like the third one. Great lines.


what lines were you looking at?


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Nov 7, 2017)

Jesus. He's 50??? Some good genes in that pool

Outstanding work


----------



## limr (Nov 7, 2017)

chuasam said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Really like the third one. Great lines.
> ...



The, um, liney lines.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 7, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> Jesus. He's 50??? Some good genes in that pool
> 
> Outstanding work


Yeah, it isn't fair! 

Thank you.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 7, 2017)

limr said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


Gotta love those liney lines.!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 8, 2017)

I hope I look that good at 50! lovely set!


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 8, 2017)

birdbonkers84 said:


> I hope I look that good at 50! lovely set!


Me as well lol


----------

